# Clean Carburetor or Simply Replace?



## EnjoyLife (May 26, 2015)

Hey guys. Hope you guys enjoying the blistering summer that we have. Someone shoot me.

Anyway, I took apart my snow blower's carb for the first time. I should have dismantled it higher up than where I did. The gasket that sealed the connection between the carb and the engine crumbled apart.

I was looking up a replacement gasket which I found to be $5. And, the rebuild kit with new washers is about $10. But, then I noticed that a completely new carb is only $14!!

So, why am I cleaning the carb?

Wouldn't it just be easier to just buy a new carb and replace the old one?

Also, how are the aftermarket carbs? They got great reviews so I'm assuming they're ok.

Thanks again for the help, guys.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would be VERY leary of a $14 complete carb.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Used an aftermarket carb (8hp Tec) for the first time yesterday. Works Fine. Only Complaint is the holes in the side for the airbox mounting bracket were not tapped. The carb I used had the 2 adjusment screws rather than the troublesome emissions type carbs with no tuning capabilities. I'll get a few more to have on the shelf. $19 on fleabay IIRC.


----------



## EnjoyLife (May 26, 2015)

nwcove said:


> i would be VERY leary of a $14 complete carb.


There are a couple of carbs on Amazon. They vary in price from $14 to $20. Much cheaper than than the $90 and they got good reviews.

Amazon.com: 632334A


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've used more than one Oregon carb in the past with good results. Biggest thing is get one with the same throttle linkage and choke linkage as the original.
I've even had to swap a couple of parts from the original carb to the replacement one before, went just fine. 

If I have a questionable carb, I replace it as it's usually cheaper and easier than dealing with a finicky carb but that's just me.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What he (HCBPH) said.


----------



## EnjoyLife (May 26, 2015)

*Replacing Carb is Better*

Just wanted to let everyone know what happened when I tried cleaning my carburetor for the first time.

First, I tried cleaning it. Spent a couple of hours getting the various parts and cleaners. And, it didn't turn out so well. The engine ran funny. I wasn't sure since this is my first snow blower but it just didn't seem right. So, I ended up replacing it. Guess what? The engine started on the first pull! And, the engine sounded so beautiful. I didn't realize a snow blower was supposed to sound like this.

The parts to just clean the carburetor (washers and stuff) cost $8 but a new carb was $14. I realized that I should have just replaced it from the start. Would have saved me so much time and aggravation and the engine will probably run better.

CONCLUSION: Don't bother cleaning a carburetor. Carburetors are so cheap. Just replace them!! (unless all you have to do is clean the main jet perhaps every year.)


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

A lot of carburators are not that cheap.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I just bought a replacement for a Chonda clone 340 cc 11hp engine from china for 6.99 with free shipping. Works fine.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

wheelhorseboy said:


> A lot of carburators are not that cheap.


What he said. Many carbs including Honda carbs are not cheap. I know it sounds hokey, but I enjoy tearing down carbs and rebuilding them. Kind of therapeutic...lol...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 2, 2015)

Again, while these may bolt straight up (and the linkages match perfectly), make sure the governor assembly and screw are set properly. I went through a maddening season of bogging down under load, before I figured out that the limiting screw on the new carb wasn't set. :dizzy:Came in the box with the screw nearly backed completely out: cranked it down, and it keeps the RPMs from cutting out with a full mouth of white stuff.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

wheelhorseboy said:


> A lot of carburators are not that cheap.





Freezn said:


> What he said. Many carbs including Honda carbs are not cheap. I know it sounds hokey, but I enjoy tearing down carbs and rebuilding them. Kind of therapeutic...lol...


Agreed. The carb for my generator was $85 to replace, $90 for a rebuild kit. I went new. My walk behind gravelys last I checked were $225 for new. Rebuild kits are about $25. I too enjoy tearing them down.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

I too like to tear carbs down to clean. Many times if you are careful you only have to buy the cleaner. I use lacquer thinner my self with a few pipe cleaners from the dollar store along with the air compressor on the bigger parts.

 Al


----------

